# Paneling over Stud Walls



## adpanko (Jun 18, 2009)

I think the best option would be to put up normal 1/2" drywall, don't worry about finishing the joints with tape and spackle, and then put the paneling over that. Paneling is likely only about 1/4". So yes, your outlet boxes would stick out, which isn't allowed. But you can buy an outlet box extender for a dollar or two if you have the opposite problem. 1/2" drywall is only about $6 for a 4'x8' sheet, so it is cheap. Plus, if you only put up 1/4" paneling straight onto the studs, the paneling will be flimsy like you said. But drywall behind it will firm it all up real nice, and the drywall will add insulation and sound dampening qualities that the panels won't. And then you can just get the outlet box extenders since you're outlet boxes will probably be set too far back if you use 1/2" dryall with paneling on top of that. Putting up the drywall first will add some time and about $50 to the job (depending on the size of the room), but it is a much better way to go about it.

As for what kind of paneling to get, I have no idea. That is all personal preference.


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Ask your *local* Building Department Inspector. Some areas require 1/2" wallboard behind paneling that is less than 1/4" thick. http://nrha.web-pros.com/How-To/floor_wall/paneling/paneling.htm Be safe, G


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah, paneling alone will be very flimsy
I've seen it done - basement
Someone stumbled, put there hand out - fell against the wall
Their hand broke right thru the paneling


----------



## bjbatlanta (Jul 16, 2008)

Use 1/4" drywall for a backer and your boxes should be fine. HD and Lowes both sell it in this area. If not where you are, look for a drywall supply. Makes for a solid job, especially if you glue and nail both layers....


----------



## kd4ttc (Jun 30, 2009)

*Fireproofing is another benefit.*

Kudos to the idea of the sheetrock. Don't forget that the sheetrock also gives you fireproofing benefits.


----------

